

Flaw in New ‘Secure’ Credit Cards - tehmaco
http://www.wired.com/2014/11/chip-n-pin-foreign-currency-vulnerability/

======
Someone1234
Good job incorrectly conflating chip & pin with contactless transactions there
Mr. Author. Entirely ignoring the fact that many US cards already have
contactless built in even inspite of not having chip & pin.

Honestly the author is trying too hard to make this news US-centric. Trying to
turn it into a discussion about why rolling out chip & pin in the US is "bad."
While entirely ignoring the fact that chip & pin and contactless aren't one in
the same, and that the US already has contactless.

Really poor article in general. The author either doesn't know what they're
talking about or worse does and is trying to mislead the reader.

